# Anywhere left untouched by the west?



## alexalterbridge (May 12, 2011)

Hey. I spent some time in the north of Koh Phangan about four years ago. It was perfect for me, ultra-relaxed and a small enclave, free from westernisation and commerce. There were quite a few ex-pats there living the chilled life. My plan was to move out there around now and live a very simple life, not slumming it exactly, but free from the constant reminders of consumer culture.

Anyway, I went back last year and it's all hotels, 7/11's, new build and package holidays. In fact the whole island is pretty dire now.

Is there _anywhere_ left in Thailand that westerners, who want to shift away from the globalised world, currently live? ( and I don't mean nutty communes)

I am thinking probably not, as Thailand seems to be happily rushing towards the western way of life, but thought I'd ask some experienced people...


----------



## Thai-Spy (May 17, 2011)

Anywhere a Westerner goes is by definition touched by the West. And consumer culture is hardly the exclusive province of the West.


----------

